# An appeal on behalf of Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care is participating in the RBS CommunityForce campaign, an initiative working with local communities to support the people, projects and charities making a real difference where you live. They are the only rabbit dedicated organisation in the running, and in a public vote are in with the chance of some excellent opportunities to raise awareness of rabbit welfare issues, gain additional volunteers and have a possibility of winning £6,000 in grant money from RBS. They desperately need your help to be in with a chance of winning.

Its easy, and its FREE!
1) Register at Home: RBS CommunityForce (you can very easily opt-out of all marketing).

2) Confirm your email address by clicking the link in the email RBS will send you.

3) Login to your account at Home: RBS CommunityForce

4) Search for Fairly Beloved (or click Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care: RBS CommunityForce) and place your vote!

Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care would very much appreciate your vote, as will the rabbits and new owners who will benefit from the service. For more information on us visit Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care.

Thanks


----------



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Folks,

Thank you to all those who have already voted - it's very much appreciated.

We're currently 4th place within our area (Kelvin Valley & Monklands), and with a prize being awarded to the top 3 in each area, it means it's looking like we may narrowly miss out!

The link directly to our project is Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care: RBS CommunityForce

If you haven't voted yet, please take the time to do so now - we're so close and it would be amazing to win this money - it really would make a difference to hundreds of rabbits, especially as we strive to raise awareness in an area where there is very little understanding of rabbit welfare and a high number of unwanted rabbits!

Thank You.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Voted! Good luck. xx


----------



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks - very much appreciated.

Now, all you need to do is get all your friends to vote too ;-)


----------



## Ros L (Feb 22, 2011)

:bump:

I saw this on another forum earler today. We are still able to vote. This is the only rabbit rescue in that part of Scotland and very much needs our support. It only takes a few moments to register and vote.

>>>>Folks,

Thanks for the support so far.

RBS have extended the deadline for voting, so you now have until 12noon on Monday 24th October 2011, but no need to delay - vote NOW.

RBS CommunityForce - Your Vote Counts! for more information on how to vote and what we'd do with the £6,000 if we win!<<<<


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Voted
Best of luck!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Voted 
Really hope you win the money. x


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Voted! Good luck! X


----------

